# It could be cancer



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you ever watched your vets face drop and turn white? I did... last Friday when I took Boomer to have a large mass on his muzzle checked out.

The mass has done a weird grow and shrink for the last month. Every time we would go to make an appointment the mass would go down, so we thought it was going away, then just as quick it would come back. 

I finally decided no matter what, it was time to get it checked out, i figured a round of antibiotics and good to go.

At first look my vet said absessed tooth, after a lift of the lip, he couldn't believe how clean Boomers teeth were. Not an absessed tooth.
Then he thought inbedded thorn or debries of some kind. Time for a small needle aspiration. up to this point i have handled Boomers face. 
We muzzled Boom to be safe (took forever to get a size to fit his ginormous muzzle  )
I held Boomer's head while the tech held the back end, I felt the vet pull back at first, then watched as he drew from the mass... Boomer never even moved, what a good boy.

Then the vet stood up and walked to the slide, and told the tech what he wanted her to do.

Then he turned to me...

"I expected a squishy mass, this was not." 

His face lost color, his normal smile went to a somber grin.

"It could be a tumor. Because of where it is, there would be nothing we could do." (there was definitly more said, but i will not bore you)

Insert my quivering lip, tears being forced to stay behind my eyes.

He explains what the biopsy would entail, but wanted to see his slide first...

While the vet was out of the room checking the slide I did my best to just keep my composure while loving on my Boomer and praying...

Dr. comes back...
"I saw more bacteria than abnormal cells to constitute a biopsy today. We are going to do an antibiotic bonbardment for two weeks, before we put him under to do a biopsy."

It has only been four days... The mass has not gotten any smaller...I know I have ten more days of antibiotics to watch for a difference but I am quite scared. What would I do without my Boomer????????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OH , im so sorry . well hope for the best here since it is out of your hands I will send good thoughts and prayers that the antibiotics work and its nothing serious  . How is Boomer doing? he acting normal still? keep us updated here how it all turns out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh I am so so sorry, thats so scary! I can imagine the feeling, but the good news is that they found more bacteria than abnormal cells, so hopefully after the 10 days the bacteria will go down enough to get a clean slide and your mind will be eased. Thinking good thoughts for you and your boy. I had a tumor scare last year and its no fun and very very scary. Keep us updated!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thats tragic and scarey. im praying for Boomer. i couldnt imagine goin through that. 

c'mon pup, u can kick this!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My fingers are crossed and prayers said. I'm sure Boomer will come out on top. Sometimes antibiotics take a long time to fight through the infection. Don't panic until the Dr. tells you to.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sending healing vibes to boomer. hope he is okay!


----------



## Grease_Ball (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry... I am praying for you and sweet Boomer. (((hugs)))

I know exactly what you are going through... we lost our sweet Aphena to stomach cancer, I remember having a very similar talk with our vet.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry Megz  Always a tough word to hear......cancer. Hugs to you and your boy Boomer. Keep us updated on him.


----------



## bonliveson (May 9, 2012)

here's hoping that everything ends up ok for boomer! having lost my very, very healthy 11 year old angel, so very suddenly in april, i have a very serious regret, which was not getting a paw print which i'd planned to have for a tattoo. i'd bought an ink pad, which i had thought would work, but didn't. i procrastinated using paint to get one, 'cause of the mess, and could kick myself now. i did get a tat of a heart with a banner that has my girl's name and a rendering of a paw print, but it just ain't the same. at least it's forever, though. if you, or anyone, plan on memorializing your pup with their paw print in ink, learn from my mistake, and get one asap.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for the thoughts and well wishes, keeping our fingers, toes and paws crossed it is just some crazy infection. 
Still no change in the mass, i know it's just one day later but a momma does worry. We are lucky that whatever it is, it is not affecting Boom's ability to eat or, our biggest worry, to breath. the only issues are a constant watery eye (i feel like an old lady carrying around a tissue wiping his face ) and the profuse drooling when it does enlarge. Our follow up is a week from Friday, either to biopsy or to give the all clear... will be the longest two weeks...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to hear his spirits are up! My boy had a leaky eye, but not from anything being wrong. Maybe its the change in season causing it and jot te infection? Have you tried a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar (with the mother) in his kibbles twice a day? Really helped my boys eye. Helps lots of things. Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

ames said:


> Glad to hear his spirits are up! My boy had a leaky eye, but not from anything being wrong. Maybe its the change in season causing it and jot te infection? Have you tried a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar (with the mother) in his kibbles twice a day? Really helped my boys eye. Helps lots of things. Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


His eye seems to be runny because of where the mass is, top of his muzzle and close to the eye. Normally we would put the runny eye up to allergies, which Boom does seem to suffer from, except that the eye goo seems to go along with the size of the mass and it is only the one.
While I don't know much on medicating i have always been one to not mix OTC with RX as you will never know which one worked, and some can cancel out the other. But will definitely look into the apple cider vinegar for my sisters dog that suffers from allergies also.
we are giving 300mg clindamycin twice a day, much easier than when Boomer had salmon poisoning(no flushing pills down the throat for fear of esophogeal burning  ) another upside is the kids LOVE giving the pills, as they not only get to stick capsules in a piece of hot dog but Boomer will do any trick they ask to get said hot dog piece LOL!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

bonliveson said:


> here's hoping that everything ends up ok for boomer! having lost my very, very healthy 11 year old angel, so very suddenly in april, i have a very serious regret, which was not getting a paw print which i'd planned to have for a tattoo. i'd bought an ink pad, which i had thought would work, but didn't. i procrastinated using paint to get one, 'cause of the mess, and could kick myself now. i did get a tat of a heart with a banner that has my girl's name and a rendering of a paw print, but it just ain't the same. at least it's forever, though. if you, or anyone, plan on memorializing your pup with their paw print in ink, learn from my mistake, and get one asap.


My husband actually has a tattoo on his left arm of Boomer. he pulled an idea from other art and I actually adjusted the art to be Boomers face, minus said lump. We never knew how much it may mean.

So an update, Boomers mass was actually swollen again yesterday and today 
Tomorrow I am going to call our vet and set up the biopsy for Friday, instead of just a follow up appointment. I still have this little hope that with the biopsy they pull a random thorn out and all is well.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

I would switch your dog to a raw diet. I've heard it works wonders and some dogs' cancer disappeared. It's worth a shot


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Angie said:


> I would switch your dog to a raw diet. I've heard it works wonders and some dogs' cancer disappeared. It's worth a shot


Definitely worth looking into... A woman i know randomly from work (adopted a dog and keeps in touch) has opted out of chemo for a "juice diet", so far she is doing well, u never know...

We went ahead and scheduled Boom's biopsy for the 9th. we are going camping at the river for the holiday and with the agreement from our vet, we are gonna wait till we get back so that Boomer doesn't miss the trip. As some of you may know Boomer loves diving for rocks and plain old swimming in the river, doing so with a wound on his face, he could run the risk of infection.
Not excited about the chunk of change it will cost for the biopsy, but it will mean an answer, whether good or bad i need it.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Just curious, did they do any skull or dental xrays?

Have a good holiday, and good luck with the biopsy. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

So Boomer went in yesterday for his biopsy. Mom had to stay for the sedation as Boom still just dislikes everything about the vet, poor buddy.
They did an ultrasound after he was out to look for any foriegn object, scoped his nasal cavaties and proceeded with the biopsy.
They took two large "chuncks", one from the top and one from near the bottom.

When we went to pick Boom up the vet came over and talked to us...
"It doesn't look good." 

The mass was full tissue, a little gray in color, no reaction to the antibiotics, everything points to cancer. 

Luckily it is not into the nasal canal, although it is putting pressure on the one side, but not enough to block it, just minor restriction. 
The samples were sent (they rushed them to get out that day) to the pathology lab, results should be in by Friday or the beginning of next week at the latest.

Our vet, who i cannot say enough wonderful things about, was very honest with us. he said he would like us to prepare for the worst, but to keep in mind the pathology results aren't here yet. He also promised that he will be the one calling us with the results (although i wouldn't care anyway, i really do love all the employees there).

Our hopes are that this is something that Boomer will be able to deal with for years to come, but we are ready to make his life wonderful until his time comes. we have some wonderful friends who are into hollistic medicine with thier dogs and have offered thier help, so this is something we will also look into.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Megz, I'm so terribly sorry to hear about Boomer. My thoughts are with you and I sincerley hope that Boomer licks this and you guys share many wonderful years together.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Boomer I go away for a few year and come back and see dogs much older and having health problems sigh  I hope that its just a fluke and he lives to be 17.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope he is ok of course but good for you for preparing for the worst. So hard and I am
So sorry for you all to have to go through it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this megz. I will keep you guys in my thoughts. Boomer us far too young to be dealing with these issues!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Our vet has been hounding down the pathology results for the last many days trying to get our results, and as often happens when a possible cancer diagnosis comes up, it turns out that they have been retesting the samples.

Well it isn't good news...

It IS Cancer

It is a fibrosarcoma, and due to the size and placement, there is nothing we can do to really cure it. When the swelling returns too badly we will put Boomer on prednisone to hopefully slow it, and prolong his quality of life. It could be months, or weeks...

Until then, we promise he will wear the rocks at the river out, make sure that dog spot is worn nicely into the new mattress, and get loved so much as to just come close enough as to smuther our moo-moo baby boy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry Megz  , will pray that you have some good quality MONTHS left rather then weeks but glad you are making the most of each day you have left. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts, was hoping for better news  (( Hugz))


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I just cried I lost Pepsi abruptly no warning other then I knew she was aging. I hadn't really given much thought I could loose her this year but, we did and I was soo not prepared. So your post got me a little emotional thinking about it seems it was only yesterday and they were practically pups. My prayers are with you as I know this can't be easy. Enjoy him while your able for sure.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So so incredibly sad to read this  

I know you will make that time you have left count. That sweet boy will go on knowing nothing but love!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Sending some hugs to you and Boomer.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 
I know you will make Boomers time the best time.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

poor baby!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry megz  give him all the love you can and make everyday count! I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i just cried as well.  i could only imagine the sadness u r goin through. im sorry that the cards played out this way. my heart goes out to u and Boomer!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You have him now. Be happy now, no time for sadness!! I really believe dogs are in tune to us and know how we are without speaking a word. It's not about putting on a happy face. He is here, he is loved and treasure every moment you have until he isn't here and be sad then!! (easier said than done I know) My heart is breaking for you and Boomer. But I promise We will all be sad for you now so you can be happy with the time you have with left with your wonderful Boomer. Big hugs goin your way Megz!


----------

